
Diamonds Are a Supercomputer's Best Friend - thinkbrief
http://mickgill.blogspot.com/2010/08/diamonds-are-supercomputers-best-friend.html
======
TNO
Skip the middle man: [http://news.discovery.com/tech/diamonds-computing-
supercompu...](http://news.discovery.com/tech/diamonds-computing-
supercomputer.html)

